# Getting Welsh Section D fit enough for eventing



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Hi Guys, I am new to HHO and this is my first post  Sorry for the massive essay, but I thought lots of info would help 

A little bit of background on my horse:
I have a (very big!) Welsh Section D cob, hes 13yo and 16.1hh and I have had him for nearly 2 years now. We spent the first year getting to know each other, having lessons and doing some Intro/Prelim dressage tests - He had previously hunted and done a lot of dressage so he has been doing a grand job of bringing me on and looking after me 
As well as carrying himself nicely for dressage, he has a fab jump on him (I am yet to reach his full potential!) and is usually very honest and bold and jumps out of his stride - he really enjoys his work in all disciplines 

Last year our dressage was up to a good level Prelim/Novice but our jumping was nearly none existent due to my nerves and not really having any jumping lessons before - he wanted to rush into them all as he was so excited which was off putting for a beginner. We did do a few jumping comps end of last year but I was mainly a passenger whilst he looked after me! We have got it together now (focused on the jumping mainly since Feb this year) and we are jumping 70-80cm well and as a partnership, occasionally the odd 90cm fence, so we are going to try our first 75-80cm unaff ODE (this sunday!!).

My concern is whether he is fit enough. I ride him 5-6 days a week (occasionally 4) and we try and do something along the lines of:
Mon: 30 min hack, mostly in trot with a couple of canters (and up any hills we can find!)
Tues: Dressage in the field (approx 30 mins)
Wed: Same as monday,30 min fast hack
Thurs: Off
Fri: Canter interval work in the field, usually try and do 3x 2-3 min fast canters over uneven terrain
Sat: Show jumping or Xc schooling for an hour in a group session
Sun: A mainly trotting hack or a show etc, depending on the week

(Its hard to sort out a schedule where he doesn't jump 2 days in a row, or do interval work after a day off etc, so I play it by ear and it changes week to week depending on comps and lessons booked etc.)

Some days he is such hard work and I really have to kick him on constantly, and other days I struggle to hold him, with prancing on the spot and excited bucks (which I much prefer!) - The result of sunday could depend on the mood he is in! In a show jumping course I struggle to canter him the whole way round without him breaking into trot (his prefered pace) but we can get over a 70-80cm jump in trot if need be. Again, in a XC lesson, we would practice 3/4 jumps together but then rest - we have not done a full XC course yet without breaks so this is my main concern.

What do you think? Am I doing enough and he will run off a bit of adrenaline on the day, or should I be doing more work with him in a week?

P.s. In case it helps, I feed him 1 cup of Speedi-beet, 3.5 cups of Baileys Performance Balancer Mix & 1 large scoop of chaff per day (split into 2 meals). Is this suitable?


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Heres a photo of him in action 

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr193/stephwoodland/IMG_1168_zps21ptkllh.jpg


----------



## Morgan123 (26 June 2015)

Hello, 

what a lovely horse! 
I'd say what you're doing is more than enough for a 5/85cm ODE. He also looks pretty well and fit in the pics. I do endurnace with my Welsh cob and find it's interesting fittening him as definitely takes twice as much as it would with an Arab or a less 'heavily muscled' (who am i kidding, i mean fat) breed.

However, I am unclear as to why you're worried about his fitness, is it because he doesn't like to canter the whole way round a course etc? It does sound like he's being a bit lazy, but you know him - does he feel tired?

One thing i would say about my welshie (who is fit but also can be lazy when he wants - same as yours, one minute lazy, the next explosive), is that a lot of it for him is about motivation. Sometimes on an endurance ride i think he's had it and he feels knackered (we call it his 'dying trekking pony act'), then two minutes later another horse passes us, or we see a scary pheasant, and suddenly he's completely full of beans and pulls me round the next 20km! So maybe it's similar, he just can't be arsed sometimes ;-) but has the energy when he wants to? This would make sense in terms of the fact that your workload sounds pretty solid.

I find it's the fast work that makes the difference for mine in terms of topping off his fitness - that and hills. 

Hope that helps vaguely?


----------



## be positive (26 June 2015)

He sounds as if he will be fine for Sunday, too late if he is not, just ensure he has a chance to rest between each phase, so he can have a drink and a bite of hay, with a decent warm up but be careful not to overdo it trying to get everything "perfect" if he feels tired take the xc steady there is no reason you cannot give him a trot to let him catch his breath it does not have to be done flat out just make sure you pick him up properly in time for the next fence.

In general I think that I would want to be doing some longer hacks, if possible to fit in, 30 mins is not very long, 1 hour 30mins with plenty of walking, hillwork etc would be my idea of a fittening hack, if he is doing xc schooling on a Sat then I would rather do a flat session or a decent hack in preference to the interval training which at the level you are competing is probably not really that beneficial or necessary, he sounds as if he probably lacks stamina and getting out for longer would help with this.
If you don't count the weekend he is doing no more than 2 hours work, not a lot really when most people will aim to do an hour daily with longer if trying to get the horse fit.


----------



## abbijay (26 June 2015)

SJW23, where are you based? We've got a 75-80cm on our yard in Cheshire this weekend. 
Lovely looking horse but my advice for a first time is take it easy on him and keep him enjoying it. Don't worry about optimum times on this occasion just get round in a pace that he feels comfortable with. 
I have a pure bred clydie and I know we will probably never make the time but I just push as far as he's comfortable with and get the best from him while we both enjoy it! 
Good luck


----------



## Lauren_abigail (26 June 2015)

Following - I find I have the same problems with my Section D X.

OP - Let us know how you get on!


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Thanks for your replies everyone!

The fitness worries me as like you say Morgan123 - One minute he can be so lazy and slow, the next he can be explosive (perfect descriptive word for him!). When I do canter training with him, I have taught him to go following a count down (54321 GO!) and he is dancing as he knows it means go! but he seems to use it all up in one go and has low stamina - think we need to work on that. I don't think Sundays ODE (which btw is at Smallwood abbijay as I am based in Cheshire too near Delamere Forest!) is too much for him, workload wise but I just wondered if people have tips to give him that bit extra fitness to be comfortable doing a BE80 ODE and to help him canter the full course. I am not aiming to make the time on Sunday, just a fun first ODE and will trot if necessary to give him breaks - once he locks onto a jump a few strides out he will usually break into canter himself so that helps 

Thanks for the advice ''be posetive'', I will increase the hacks up to an hour weekdays and longer at weekends  

I did an 8 week fitness plan with him in March/April and since then i have just kept on top of it instead of pushing it and I have seen a massive improvement from March to now in his fitness - However he still gets very long and flat in canter so I have been trying to do as many hills as possible - is trot or canter best up hills for fitness? 

I think you are probably right though Morgan123 - it must be laziness - our horses sound very similar!!

Will let you know how I get on


----------



## abbijay (26 June 2015)

Yes, you're at our yard! I will keep my eye out for you. 
You've picked a nice place for a first outing for him, not too hilly and nothing overly technical on it either so I definitely don't think your fitness sounds too far off to get him round comfortably. 
My boy is in a similar level of work to yours (he's doing the 70 on Sunday)  but we do include at least one long (2 hour plus) hack in most weeks to get the miles under his belt as I find lots of long and slow seems to pay dividends on his fizz and bounce!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 June 2015)

You probably need to give him a proper routine, so six days a week he is doing a good hour plus 12 mins walk to warm up and 12 mins walk to cool down, time this or you will cut corners, the walk should be a good strong pace, not an amble along, on the last five minutes let him have as much length of rein as possible, and leave him to find his own pace. You are best to get off and walk him home if he has been working hard or is sweaty.
A regular work routine will get him back on track.
Be more disciplined in your work and he will reward you by being the same horse every day.
Don't mess about with his cantering, keep him relaxed. Walk, trot, canter, not stop, GO!!!!!!


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Ah okay! See you there then abbijay  Likewise, I will look out for you on your Clydie - but I think you will be in the morning, my times are 12.43, 1.50 & 2.34! Walking the course at 5 tomorrow 

We did some schooling with him at Smallwood a few weeks ago and he was fab - No stops and he got more & more excited, but we had to trot at the top of the steps with the log (usually about jump 7?)! I'm pretty sure we will have to have a trot after that on the day! Hopefully I will only have to fight his napping for jump 1 & 2 and then he will start to enjoy it and really go!

Will definitely increase the length of his hacks then - I love him fizzy & bouncy! 

Good luck!


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Thanks Bonkers2, I will up his workload then similar to your suggestion above - I always warm him up and cool him down for at least 10 mins each and I make sure he gets the same amount of hard feed each day and goes out on the same paddock each day.


----------



## DirectorFury (26 June 2015)

I'd be doing way more hacking too, 30 minutes isn't very far or long at all! My Sec D will do 5.5 miles in an hour (mostly walking atm).

I hope you don't mind me asking, how is your boy bred? I'm looking for a bigger (15.3hh+) Sec D but they seem to be thin on the ground at the moment.


----------



## MagicMelon (26 June 2015)

Just give it a go OP and you can always trot round some bits if needed. Like most Welsh D's, trot is their preferred pace anyway - I did intro BE with my 15.2hh Welsh D when I had him and he struggled a little bit with stamina purely because he kept overjumping everything (they jump like deer!) but he managed to get round fine, it was always really hard to get him massively fit though - they're just a totally different type to your TB types obviously.  But if you're really worried, hire a XC course prior and go and do a proper round?


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Ah right ok, sometimes we do longer hacks like 1.5 hours with some canter hills in the middle, I haven't had loads of time to hack recently so the 30 mins was intense (with a warm up and cool down either side), he was always puffing and did majority in trot with a good fast canter section and 2 big hills (Most days he feels like he could do more but like I said I haven't had much time after work. I have changed jobs 2 weeks ago so now I have more time to ride so can increase this  ). I did build it up - when I started back in March/April he did mostly longer walk/trot hacks. Will try and do longer hacks with more walk work included. When I do trot stamina work with him, we do a 3 mile loop in a steady trot 

I haven't had to get a horse fit before this so I have been following advice from people but most people I speak to have TB's so the don't need to do half as much fitness as me! - I didn't know which area to focus on most when I work him to get the best results, but it seems long active hacks are the way forward, and getting him into a more regular work schedule to get him to be the same horse every day! thank you all 

Thanks for the advice! 'DirectorFury' -I will dig out his passport later and let you know his parentage if that helps?


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 June 2015)

Welsh Ds I think do lack natural stamina so you have to have them fitter than some other breeds. They are good at trotting for long periods but generally speaking they find canter work harder. 

The fitter he is the more he will be prancey and as you like him like that I would aim to build up the work load after the event. Myself and my friend both had success feeding oats to our Ds. A small amount daily and an increase the night before stamina was required.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 June 2015)

SJW23 said:



			- I love him fizzy & bouncy! 

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Take a professional approach, imagine you have to ride six fit horses  per day one after the other, you would no longer want fizzy and bouncy, that is why pro riders are pro!!! If you have excess energy go for a six mile run before you  ride. Just because you can stay on top does not make you a horseman. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Any horse which behaves as you describe is not getting enough work. Any horse needs regular work. Work is not going flat out on Monday,  a few jumps on Wednesday,  cross country on Saturday and dressage on Sunday, when it is sufficiently tired to behave.
Slow work build muscles and stamina, galloping 26 times round a field [see other posts!] does not make a horse fit.  Buy a book and make a plan.


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

I can't imagine riding six fit horses a day would be ideal if they were fizzy and bouncy, but for me, when my boy is like that its a nice change from lazy and bare minimum effort - its nice when he is just as excited as me, that's all I meant  

I also never said I anywhere near close to pro, I only really jumped for the first time a year ago and I am just enjoying slowly building a partnership with my horse. I didn't imagine I would even be considering a ODE this time last year!

I don't have excess energy before I ride and I don't think I am a brilliant rider just because I can 'stay on top'. I think we have crossed wires here, when I say 'fizzy & bouncy' - he never rears, bucks, bolts, or gets out of control, he just dances on the spot a little as he is excited about jumping - it doesn't happen very often and I don't feel that he is under worked for his current level of fitness - although he could definitely benefit from more/harder work. Having said that, he could be much fitter which is why I was asking for fitness tips for Welshies on here, and I put up my current fitness plan to receive constructive critisism - I have take everybody's advice on board and will improve his fitness plan accordingly.

I try and give him regular work where I can - I am trying to do the best for him which is why I have posted on here for advice.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 June 2015)

SJW23 said:



			I can't imagine riding six fit horses a day would be ideal if they were fizzy and bouncy, but for me, when my boy is like that its a nice change from lazy and bare minimum effort - its nice when he is just as excited as me, that's all I meant  

I also never said I anywhere near close to pro, I only really jumped for the first time a year ago and I am just enjoying slowly building a partnership with my horse. I didn't imagine I would even be considering a ODE this time last year!
		
Click to expand...

Horses are horses, they do not know if they are at the Olympics or at the local show, if you are happy to have your horse as it is, why did you post?
It is nothing to do with the level you are working at, all horses have the same needs and respond in the same way. If you want to look as though you can ride because you can sit on a bouncy horse, so be it.
You do not want your horse to be excited, you have to make sure he does not know you are excited, that is the whole point, maybe ask your instructor to explain the deal. 
To give you an example, I was never a "good rider" but I was able to ride "good horses" and "flighty horses"  and "useless horses" because I was calm, being calm, my horses were calm, I took on horses with problems and I "empathised" with them, mostly they won races after I took them on. Do NOT gee your horse up. It is stupid. Others may comment, but I am in a hurry, sorry if blunt.


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 June 2015)

Really don't get where you are coming from Bonkers. Not the same place as I and I assume not the same place as the op!

All of mine are cobs and they are all really well behaved and fun. Fizzy and bouncy doesn't mean idiotic. I know exactly what you mean op and it's nothing to do with showing off on a crazy horse.


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			Horses are horses, they do not know if they are at the Olympics or at the local show, if you are happy to have your horse as it is, why did you post?
It is nothing to do with the level you are working at, all horses have the same needs and respond in the same way. If you want to look as though you can ride because you can sit on a bouncy horse, so be it.
		
Click to expand...


I think from previous replies and my original post that it is quite obvious that I am not very experienced and I can see that you are much more experienced than me. I have taken something away from each of the above posts with advice that people have provided and I am really grateful that so many people have commented. I posted because prior to this post I was not sure what sort of level his fitness is compared to what other people do - the general consensus is that he does enough to get him round on sunday but should be doing a lot more. People have also kindly included advice in the areas we need to work on. I didn't say I was happy with the way he is, I know he could be fitter but I didn't know what to do to get him so, I have been reassured that he will be comfortable on sunday, and I now have an idea of what to work on in future. My 
horse is far from bouncy - see video of us below and see my edited post above when I have explained what I mean by bouncy. Finally, we did start off with slow work - I didn't just through him into fast work.

Constructive criticism is helpful, unpleasant comments are not and I am trying to take into account lots of mixed views to do the right thing by my horse. How am I to know without asking for help?


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 June 2015)

He's a lovely looking chap. However, if he was mine, I'd scratch from the event at the w/e and get him fitter before entering another.


----------



## be positive (26 June 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			He's a lovely looking chap. However, if he was mine, I'd scratch from the event at the w/e and get him fitter before entering another.
		
Click to expand...

I think the OP would be missing out by withdrawing, she seems sensible enough to allow him to go at a steady pace or to pull up if he gets tired, by taking part she will learn so much and it is highly unlikely to do any harm to a 13 year old horse who looks very well in the photos, he is not seriously overweight or unfit just probably lacking the stamina required to be competitive in the xc phase. 

Experience cannot be developed without getting out there and having a go, sometimes it can be a steep learning curve but as long as the horse is not put at risk there is no harm in having a go even if you are slightly under prepared, that way she can put into practice what has been learned, not many people are fully ready for their first ever ODE, many are barely ready when they have done far more than the OP, you can to go to any BE/PC event and see tired horses/ ponies and riders  struggling round, not saying it is right but most will think they are fit enough just because they complete.


----------



## SJW23 (26 June 2015)

Thanks for your comments Tiddlypom & be posetive, I will still go on sunday and see how he gets on - I will take it steady and trot when he needs to (he can happily trot all day, its the canter he struggles to maintain). He can happily do an hour XC schooling and he will happily canter across fields (where I have been practicing for 2/3 minutes before needing a break) its the stamina he is lacking in. Its likely that he is playing on his laziness a lot of the time). 

Video link below is from 2 weeks ago and after having done 30 minutes of schooling already - he is blowing a bit but not looking too tired - I have a rough idea of how he feels when his laziness turns to tiredness and will retire if necessary - it will give me a good stating point to work on in the future. 

The course is 75-80cm and having been to the venue to school (video below) there is likely to only be 1 or 2 jumps which will be 80cm. The course is approx 1.8km so I don't think I have completely overfaced him - but on the other hand maybe I could have been more prepared. It is very difficult to judge how fit a horse needs to be to handle an ODE when I have minimal experience. I am not out to win anything on sunday and I am expecting to have slow time faults.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh9UH8jocp0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 June 2015)

SJW23 said:



			I think from previous replies and my original post that it is quite obvious that I am not very experienced and I can see that you are much more experienced than me. I have taken something away from each of the above posts with advice that people have provided and I am really grateful that so many people have commented. I posted because prior to this post I was not sure what sort of level his fitness is compared to what other people do - the general consensus is that he does enough to get him round on sunday but should be doing a lot more. People have also kindly included advice in the areas we need to work on. I didn't say I was happy with the way he is, I know he could be fitter but I didn't know what to do to get him so, I have been reassured that he will be comfortable on sunday, and I now have an idea of what to work on in future. My 
horse is far from bouncy - see video of us below and see my edited post above when I have explained what I mean by bouncy. Finally, we did start off with slow work - I didn't just through him into fast work.

Constructive criticism is helpful, unpleasant comments are not and I am trying to take into account lots of mixed views to do the right thing by my horse. How am I to know without asking for help?
		
Click to expand...

I am suggesting that you are encouraging the horse when he is bouncy and fizzy because you enjoy those moments, but you need to be calm and confident and thus encourage the horse to be calm and confident. Bouncy and fizzy is fine occasionally but overall he needs to knuckle down and do the job.


----------



## AandK (26 June 2015)

I agree with other posters who have said he looks like he needs more work to increase his stamina, although that said, I have a TB who is so easy to get fit so I cannot share any tips for the welsh types with you!  Just longer hacks, combinations of long/slow work and short/fast.
In your shoes I would still go on Sunday, but as you have already said, be prepared to trot for a bit if needed on the XC.  You have good times, so that should give him a bit of a breather in between phases.  
I have looked at your pic and your vid and I have to say what a lovely boy he seems! He was certainly enjoying the XC fences, so lovely to see.   Good luck for Sunday, make sure you enjoy yourself, eventing is lots of fun! (and slightly addictive...)


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 June 2015)

He looks a lovely sort. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## ester (26 June 2015)

I have a welshie too, he has always been better in bursts which is why hunting suits him! Hill hacking has really helped him but he is still quite lazy and I do have to remind him how fit he is at times - unless it is something he really enjoys! He doesn't see the point of hacking the same routes (loves a new one!) or warming up! I have however found that though he is a good doer I do need to feed him for the work I am asking for and the extra calories have always been used up in extra oomph rather than inches and he tolerates oats well and gets a fair amount he also gets linseed and beet/fibre as slow release sources. Also he really doesn't function well in the heat which I accept or clip him in summer. When competing he was also always better stables the night before so he could get a good kip! My mums Anglo was an awful lot easier!


----------



## Madali (26 June 2015)

I have two large Welsh D's both are 16.1 mares.
I have evented the older one up to BE Novice and although not the fastest horse on the planet she is clever and I never interfered with her Rythmn so we were always one of the fastest horses across country.
My 5 year old on the other hand although fast is inconsistent and we will often trot between fences as she is unpredictable.
I want her to grow in confidence and be as smart and capable as the other one so I am happy with this arrangement.
Go have fun and as you do more events both of you will grow in confidence.
In my experience at the lower level unaffilated events even if you are slow if you are double clear you will be placed.
Good luck


----------



## Madali (26 June 2015)

Just watched your video. Take your stirrups up a couple of holes and get off his back a bit between fences&#128515;


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 June 2015)

Interested to know how he is bred


----------



## chestnut cob (27 June 2015)

I think a few on here have been a bit unfair on the OP. The event is a tiny unaffiliated course. I've watched the vids OP posted and I've seen many horses doing BE80 who look less fit.  I've also seen an awful lot struggle to get around the tiny SJ courses and be knackered after. 

IMHO you need to up his workload though do understand it's tricky to fit in everything with work commitments.  I'd get him hacking for a lot longer, schooling for longer and hack for 30 min after schooling too. from the video he looks really genuine, just maybe needs to be more consistent off your leg which will come with correct schooling.  do you have flatwork lessons? 

I would personally prefer him a bit leaner and fitter but he looks genuine and keen. I also suspect that when you say he's bouncy and fizzy he's actually not naughty, just a bit keener than normal.  fwiw I have a connemara X who can be viewed fizzy and bouncy.  that's just his personality.  he's improving as he gets older and he's never ever naughty but he can be sharp and keen.  He loves work, he anticipates continually and you can't do the same thing at one marker twice in the school as he thinks he knows what he's doing and tries to take over. he's not naughty, he just gets so excited about work and pleasing you that he can't always contain himself. The harder he works and the fitter he is, the more bouncy he gets. The trick is just to channel that energy in the right way into constructive work. mine does well every job I've asked of him - done some BE, plenty of UA ODEs,  dressage, SJ,  team chasing or just hacking. bouncy does not have to mean naughty or that OP is doing something wrong. 

OP I would do the event and use it as a benchmark so you know what you need to work on. Ideally you'd have got him fitter first but you haven't so you have to deal with what you've got. take it easy, put up your stirrups a couple of holes on xc which will make it easier for you both and learn from it. In future I'd want his workload something like this:
hacking up to 2hr x2 per week include hillwork if poss (longer if you have time and just fancy a long hack).
schooling x2-3 per week. I do 45 min to 1 hour depending on what we're working on. Then a 20-30 min hack to cool off.
jumping x1 per week with short hack to cool down after.
You can exchange a schooling session for a lesson each week. It's tricky to fit in everything but I sometimes do just one long hack and a session of intervals followed by a hack to cool off.

hope the event goes well.


----------



## spookypony (27 June 2015)

Not eventing, but have a pony of indeterminate breeding who does endurance at a decent level. Fittening for the two disciplines, from what I understand, is not too dissimilar (it's not that I've never done XC training, but I don't compete in that discipline). You're looking to do a small course of less than 2km length;, not go round Badminton, so I would think you'd be fine, especially if you're canny and read your horse well. 

My pony also appears dreadfully lazy when hacked somewhere familiar, and much more forward when somewhere new. He can, like Morgan123's horse, feel like he's completely run out of fuel, and then come storming in and vet with a 42 heart rate in just a few minutes. From the regime you describe, I would think your horse would have no problem doing a 20k pleasure ride, which I think might not be too far off what would be required for your event. To work on increasing his fitness for the future, I'd recommend lots of hill walking, and try taking his heart rate before exercise and at 5 minute intervals afterwards, to get an idea of how quickly he recovers. That will let you keep much more accurate tabs on his cardio fitness than just assessing how eager he seems.

FWIW, I think you're asking the right questions, and appear to be listening very patiently.


----------



## SJW23 (29 June 2015)

We had a brilliant day yesterday and I am still beaming! Full breakdown of the day below!:

We got there in plenty of time to re-walk the SJ & XC courses before getting ready for dressage. I tried to not overdo his dressage warm up to conserve his energy, and he did a nice dressage test (lots of 7's and got a score of 34.5 which was in the top 4 - the best was 30.75 in my section!). Then on the show jumping - to warm up I did a cross, an upright and then a spread. They were running about 10 min behind so I popped him over the upright again (with 1 horse to go) just to wake him up again. We did a lovely round and we went clear! With the SJ running a little late we didn't have long to get ready for XC (or to worry about it!).

I popped him over a log, and then both the 70 & 80cm logs to make sure he was going forward and he was very keen and going forward off my leg. Into the start box and off we went. Fences 1-5 were very straight forward and he was listening well although he did try to nap at fence 2 as we were going past/away from the show jumping warm up! Fence 6 was a pheasant feeder which was designed to prepare us for jump 7, another identical pheasant feeder which required a lot more accuracy as it was placed between/behind two large conifer trees, one of which spilled over/obscured the fence, effectively making it a skinny! He had a good look at 6 but went (after a growl!) and then had a good look at 7 too. We got over them but he was having a good gawp at them all and had to give him a few taps with the whip to keep his concentration. Number 10 had 2 parts, the first was a ditch and the second was 5/6 strides away - a fairly straightforward green/red roll top but it was on a difficult dog leg. It was 4 strides straight and then the last 1 or 2 a sharp left. I wanted to make sure he had seen the ditch (as he can be silly with them) and he popped that one nicely but then he was totally distracted and looking right (probably at the trailers/lorries, the fence judge car etc) and by the time I got him looking left the fence it took him by surprise and he refused about 2 strides out gawping at it! It was probably a lack of experience on my behalf, not getting his attention back quick enough after the ditch. I circled and he popped it well the second time. After that we had no problems, he took the next 2 fences, the water, a roll top combination (with part B a skinny on 90 degree angle) and then the last 3 home fine. 

He pleasantly surprised me with his fitness, I think he had been fooling me with his laziness but then he will have had an adrenaline rush on the day. I did keep an eye on him round the course and kept him at a steady pace but didn't feel the need to retire him as he was still pulling me forward, wasn't blowing excessively and was picking his feet up over the fences. If anything, it was my fitness that let us down - Although I have been practicing getting off his back in canter at home, I couldn't stay off his back for the whole course as at lot of my energy was used up setting him up for each of the fences which took a lot of effort - he is very easily distracted and very nosey! My stirrups are on the shortest hole but feel I could have done with them shorter so will get my leather hole punch out and fix that! I felt bad making his job harder yesterday so in addition to his increased fitness plan, I am on one too! Lots of running, swimming, cardio etc! Another reason why I probably ran out of energy is because I suffer from terrible nerves/over thinking things and it makes me feel so sick that I really struggle to eat much before competing. However, it was the first competition I have done where I actually really enjoyed myself and had fun and didn't worry too much about what other people thought etc.

It was a good 5 minute walk back from the XC course to our box and Ty recovered really quickly. I had undone his nose band, loosened his girth and as soon as we reached the trailer gave him a good bath to help cool him down whilst walking him. It only took him between 5-10 minutes from finishing to return to recover fully so that was another good sign and he didn't appear to be that tired the rest of the day.

Overall we had a score of 70.1 as we had 15.4 time penalties to add (we took it at a steady rhythm) so I think that means we completed the XC in a time of 4.50 and the optimum was 4.11 (0.4 faults per second). We didn't place but I wasn't aiming to and don't really care - We did really well for our first go together so I am totally made up! 

Thanks everyone for your comments, I have found them really helpful and I will up his workload (& mine!) starting tomorrow in line with the suggestions above, ready for a our next one  (day off today after he worked hard yesterday!).

Sorry for another massive essay - Definitely caught the Eventing bug!!

Photos of our XC below 

http://s483.photobucket.com/user/stephwoodland/media/IMG_3580_zpsjkm4jy3i.jpg.html

http://s483.photobucket.com/user/stephwoodland/media/IMG_3581_zpsdiqywxed.jpg.html


----------



## Lauren_abigail (29 June 2015)

What a great write up OP - Congratulations! The pictures look fab, it sounds as if you had a brilliant time!

A shame there were some negative comments on this thread, but clearly you and your horse have done a cracking job.

So when is the next one?!


----------



## chestnut cob (29 June 2015)

Well done to you both!!

the photos are lovely, he looks like he jumped well.  Never mind about the time faults, you will get faster with time as you both get more experience and get fitter.

The first time I went XC in a ODE it surprised me just how much hard work it was!  Made me realise I needed to get fitter too!  Sounds as if you had a really great day.  I'm sure once you've both been out and done more you won't need to waste energy setting up for fences etc as he'll be less nosy and will knuckle down better to do his job.

Well done


----------



## PorkChop (29 June 2015)

Really well done 

He is gorgeous 

Also I find that a run at a full event really brings their fitness on.


----------



## nato (29 June 2015)

Fabulous pics OP, and a great write up! This has really helped to calm my nerves a bit as my first ODE is on Sunday!

Well done


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 June 2015)

Well done you.
PS try to get oval leather punch not a round leather puncher as oval is stronger = safer. you can get them on ebay.


----------



## rara007 (29 June 2015)

Well done! Glad you both enjoyed it


----------



## DD265 (29 June 2015)

Glad you both had a good time!

I remember a friend who evented (unaff) and she decided to do a triathalon - although she was quite fit to start with, she couldn't believe the difference the improvement in her fitness made to her riding. I think we sometimes forget just how intensive a workout horse riding can be


----------



## be positive (29 June 2015)

Really well done, for your first event to achieve a double clear and a great dressage score shows promise for some good reports in the near future, I will be looking out for them.
Interesting that you felt you were less fit than the horse, you often see the horses struggling at the end of xc if they have to cope with a rider getting tired it doesn't help either of you, increasing his fitness will improve yours as well, it is easier to ride a horse that is taking you forward so next time should be easier generally, he will be fitter and more switched on you will not have to work so hard to keep his concentration. 
The photos are great, he looks very smart and well turned out.


----------



## Madali (29 June 2015)

Fab. Well done. Pictures are super
Get yourself booked in for your next one&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## SJW23 (29 June 2015)

Thanks everyone 

I am currently looking for another unaff ODE in the area to have a go at.

A friend has suggested Stafford BE80(t) (17th July so only 2.5 weeks away) with it being their last ever event this July (if I don't go this year I will never get another chance), but with their XC course being near max and over undulating ground with 2 big hills, I don't know if this will be a good idea. 

The height of SJ & XC should be no problem for us and the XC fences of previous events look quite inviting, it would literally be our fitness that concerns me. Again, I would not be competing competitively or aiming to make the XC time, only as another chance to get out and get some eventing experience. After how well yesterday went, I am just trying to decide if 2.5 weeks is long enough to boost his fitness and mine - fitting in some more XC & SJ lessons should be no problem either.

If I uped his workload over the next two weeks to at least 1.5-2 hour hacks, lots of hill work in walk & trot, and got myself running/swimming 5/6 times a week is it likely to be achievable?

Thoughts? (Honest but constructive/helpful please!)


----------



## Orangehorse (29 June 2015)

What a beautiful horse!  Well done.

I found that running (me) made an awful lot of difference to my fitness - I realised I could think and ride the last bits of the course rather than hoping for the end!


----------



## chestnut cob (29 June 2015)

Stafford is a lovely event but I would think you've missed the deadline for entries by now...??


----------



## be positive (29 June 2015)

chestnut cob said:



			Stafford is a lovely event but I would think you've missed the deadline for entries by now...??
		
Click to expand...

They are still accepting entries but you had better be quick if you want to go.


----------



## spookypony (29 June 2015)

Super report. Your horse looks great! 

I struggle to eat before competitions, too, which is a problem for being in the saddle for many hours. I felt really sick at a vet gate last year, even though I was trying to eat. Make sure you have enough to drink---it may be easier to drink something sweet than to eat---and take lots of bananas; they go down better than most things!


----------



## Morgan123 (30 June 2015)

Brilliant well done!!


----------



## Jango (1 July 2015)

Well done!! I evented my Welsh lad last year and managed to get one of the fastest times at the BE80 at stafford. For me what worked was gallop training twice a week, long steady hacks and really upping his feed. Gallop training in a light seat really helps your fitness too, a bit of running also kept me fit. At the start of the season he was keen to go but losing stamina, I found oats and ready mash extra really improved his stamina and if you can get out galloping with a TB or similar that makes the time easily this will get you used to the pace you are aiming for. Fab first go though


----------



## SJW23 (2 July 2015)

Decided not to do Stafford as I wont have enough time to up our fitness and also BE is very expensive for us not to be 100% ready! I might get full membership next year - see how this season goes unaff  However I am going to volunteer to fence judge for them to get some experience 

Just found his passport breeding info for those who were interested:

His Passport Name: G.31160 Dyffrynaled Trysor
Sire: Dyffrynaled Tomos 52119
Dam: 84495 Felinmor Magic Lady

Sires parents: 
Derwen Prince Charming 27104
90045 Castlegraig Victoria

Dams parents:
Nebo Brenin 12046
71195 Felinmor Morning Magic


----------



## Ju4horses (14 July 2015)

Wow! I've just googled Dyffrynaled Trysor, as I do every couple of months, trying to find out how he is and found this!  He looks fab and I'm so pleased to see him doing so well.  I owned Dyffrynaled Trysor for 5 years.  He is an awesome little horse.  He did xc (including Bellevue and Smallwood - he's jumped every jump on their xc as we were liveries on there too), fun rides and show jumping with both my husband and me.  He hunted with my husband, did ECCTG sj teams with a friend and did dressage with me. I'm so pleased to hear that he is doing really well.  He's always been a little stuffy and lacking stamina and does take a lot of work to get fit - that said, he absolutely thrives on his work.  The more the better.  We avoided the likes of Eland Lodge with him as we always thought he'd run out of stamina for the last big hill, that said, if you can get him fit enough, he may manage it.
I don't think I have any pics or videos on this laptop but can sort some to send to you if you like. So so pleased to hear he's doing well, we wouldn't have parted with him if we hadn't needed to for financial and time reasons.  He seems to have absolutely got the right home with you, we're so so pleased.  You've brought a tear to both of our eyes today. Thanks.


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 July 2015)

Best ever thead


----------



## SJW23 (14 July 2015)

Oh WOW!! Thats amazing - this really is the best thread ever!! Fab to hear from you - I will private message you as I'm sure we have a lot to talk about


----------



## chestnut cob (15 July 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Best ever thead 

Click to expand...

I thought that too!  What a wonderful story!!


----------



## googol (15 July 2015)

Aww what a thread! I got goosebumps lol
Love the pics he is a really lovely boy 
Another who is looking forward to seeing more reports


----------



## Lauren_abigail (15 July 2015)

This is so lovely!!!


----------



## ester (15 July 2015)

Fan update OP


----------



## tootsietoo (4 August 2015)

This is a fantastic thread!  I also have a Sec D who I have started eventing.  Stafford BE80 was our first event a few weeks ago!  He was not fit enough, and we got 30 time penalties, but it was so worthwhile going for the experience.  Mine has all the characteristics you described too, and it feels like it is taking an age to get him fit!  He hunted all last season, twice a week, and I managed to get him fit enough for that so I know it's possible!  However, I did find that he really struggled with the few hills that we have round here, so my plan for this autumn is to get him out in the trailer to a hill at least once a week and trot him steadily up the longest hill I know.  I think the answer must be lots and lots of long steady work.  I think a short hack is 1 hour, and that most of the hacking should be at least an hour and a half walking road work with a bit of trotting whenever there's an incline, at least 3 times a week with the other three days a good schooling session/canter work/hunting/competition.  It's hard to fit it in, but make the most of the light mornings and get out early.  Incidentally, did you know that a Sec D has just been selected for the British Pony Eventing Team?


----------



## MissMistletoe (4 August 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Best ever thead 

Click to expand...

Most definitely!!

 OP, I've just read this thread from start to finish and all along I was so hoping that it ended nicely, but this extra happy news is just the icing on the cake-how lovely for you and the previous owners!


----------



## britisheventer (9 August 2015)

hills hills hills! Riding up an incline is great for building up lots of muscle, in eventing you have 325 metres speed (steady canter) approaching drops steps into water etc, and 570 metres for on the flat, practise these speeds out hacking and nail em! Go on YouTube and type in eventing speeds and it should come up with some helpful videos. For fitness, lots of trotting builds muscle, go on "speedy" rides to interest him and get him fit and ready. I like to take mine to the gallops before a comp so I know they are ready. For jumping, gymnastic exercises like cavalettis and grids


----------

